# Copake Catalog is Online



## dfa242 (Mar 21, 2013)

There goes the rest of my day...Racycle fans see Lot #20.

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...d=0&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmm...might have to sell the Buick...

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...668&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=2&lang=En


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2013)

I also saw lot 23 as well. That Bluebird is gorgeous as well but I'm sure my pockets aren't deep enough for that one! V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 21, 2013)

I wish I could buy some of these bikes for even the high estimates. My favorite is the Pierce 4 Motorcycle. I think I need to win the lottery for that one.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, I can't wait to buy a jeweled tank autocycle with pogo seat and crossbar speedo for $1,400-$1,600 bucks...it's gonna be sweet!
Chis


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 21, 2013)

The "NOS" Pierce in crate looks suspicious.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 21, 2013)

I already told them no need to have the auction, I'd buy all the hub lamps at the high estimate..


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 21, 2013)

Where did that Bluebird come from!?!?!, even I'd find a way to pay the high estimate on that one so i'm sure that one is way off.  And that red mens Columbia tank bike for $50-$75, is that for just the fender light?


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 21, 2013)

I never have enough money left after the Friday swap to get teased with the auction!! I need to play the lotto


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 21, 2013)

*me too*



scrubbinrims said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to buy a jeweled tank autocycle with pogo seat and crossbar speedo for $1,400-$1,600 bucks...it's gonna be sweet!
> Chis




Seems perty low estimate? .. Considering the blue bird price?


----------



## slick (Mar 21, 2013)

The NOS Pierce, Evinrude,Bluebird, and the girls green Monark are on my list....
Now who's going to buy them for me?


----------



## kccomet (Mar 22, 2013)

whats the swap meet like at copake, looks like it would be a good place to sell with all the heavy hitters. friday swap,are a lot of sellers there a day or two earlier


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 25, 2013)

kccomet said:


> whats the swap meet like at copake, looks like it would be a good place to sell with all the heavy hitters. friday swap,are a lot of sellers there a day or two earlier




I went for the first time last December.  I pulled in toward the end of the swap and my van got swarmed by swap attendees like a herd of zombies on a bleeding cow. Folks were diggin through the van before I could even unload it.  Once they realized I didn't have anything cool everyone trickled off incredibly fast . I sold enough common stuff, a Stingrays, an Elgin, random parts I should have sold on eBay - to pay my gas home but thats about it.  If you have something desirable and the price is fair it will probably go.  I didn't know enough about the collecting hobby to realize I was polishing turds.  This time around I will bring 3 to 4 bikes and hopefully leave with about 5 times that. Just remember that a lot of the buyers are looking for the cream of the crop.  I plan on scooping up all the cream of wheat...

-AJ


----------



## kos22us (Mar 25, 2013)

in regards to the auction, i see you can bid online ... do they ship items or do you have to pick the items up ?


----------

